# Solved: os x 10.6.8 Flash Player issues on IMac



## HLStice8282 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have Imac running os x 10.6.8.
Running Safari version 5.1.2(6534.52.7)
Adobe flash player plug-in version 11.1.102.55 is installed.
This i the most up-to-date version of Adobe flash player for my machine. When i go to youtube or any other site that has videos they tell me i need to upgrade my flash player on top and on bottom it says to upgrade to flash player 10. If I have version 11 why do videos not work? I have used adobe uninstaller to uninstall flash player and the reinstalled it twice. It still does not work. Any advice??


----------



## HLStice8282 (Dec 5, 2011)

had to go to safari preferences - security - and check yes to enable plug-ins. know it works fine


----------

